# weird catch on escambia



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

threw my cricket up to a tree, hit the tree, and came back with this guy eating my bait. it was about 5 inches streched out. weirdest thig i've caught so far, and I've caught birds, frogs, gators, snakes, eels, turtles, even a big brown skink. but this takes the prize.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hhhhgggghhhhh Spider rank right there with monkeys and clowns. creepy...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't even zoom in without a slight case of heeby jeebies!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

fishin' kinda shallow weren't you?:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting better bout spiders as i get older but still don't like em!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Try walkin around in the swamp after dark and walkin into webs full of them big ones,yeah!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I was up in wallace lake, fishin bout three and a half feet deep. took home a total of twenty eight bluegill, shell cracker, and redbellies.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Burn it


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

Screw spiders, give me a snake any day!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a diving spider. They make a bell just under water and fill it with air that sticks to their abdomen when they dive under. Hang out underwater and ambush small fish ect. Great in an aquarium for kids science class!!


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Extreme caution!*

Be careful they will climb up the leg of your shorts! Hahahahahahah for all you arachnophobes. :laughing:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

You admitted casting in a tree? That's a first here.

I've never cast in a tree before...... unless it was on purpose using my stealth bait drop from a limb technique..... 



..........................


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

swhiting said:


> You admitted casting in a tree? That's a first here.
> 
> I've never cast in a tree before...... unless it was on purpose using my stealth bait drop from a limb technique.....
> 
> ...


 
well that"s what I was trying to do.....only there wern't any limbs to drape it over !


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> It's a diving spider. They make a bell just under water and fill it with air that sticks to their abdomen when they dive under. Hang out underwater and ambush small fish ect. Great in an aquarium for kids science class!!


and I will never enter freshwater again :2guns:


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok.... After 20 years in the service and facing many scary things I have to admit I turn into a little sissy when I see spiders! I hate them and I would thrown the pole in and grabbed the rest of my stuff to get out of there....NOW! Spiders make my skin crawl.:thumbdown:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Fire dept would have been called to scene bc that place would be up in flames


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

found this guy outside my apartment before the last typhoon. its a huntsman spider. very common here and across the United states. looks similar. this one was almost 8" full spread.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Just another piece of bait once you smack him...i used to live in Louisiana, if you can't handle snakes and spiders there you couldn't even go fishing...people install insecticide sprayers on the exterior of their boat houses it's so bad....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

swhiting said:


> You admitted casting in a tree? That's a first here.
> 
> I've never cast in a tree before...... unless it was on purpose using my stealth bait drop from a limb technique.....
> 
> ...


 We call that Squirrel fishing. I think Spiders are cool. I don't think I've ever been harmed by one. They get on me from time to time, Just don't freak out. They will get off in a hurry.


----------

